# Golden Flowers on Plant with Lance-Shaped Leaves



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone got an idea?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks like goldenrod to me.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Agree.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

yep, some variety of Goldenrod.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup, goldenrod. Smell the leaves. Some kinds make a great tea with the crushed leaves having a real licorice/anise smell/taste to them.


----------

